# Puppy fangs



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Peanut seems to have all her adult teeth including her fangs but still has her puppy fangs alongside and they don't seem to be showing any sign of coming out. How old are they before these last teeth come out as Peanut is now 6 months old.

Thanks in advance,

Graham


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I've had the puppy fangs stay in up to a year old. As long as the adult teeth are coming in properly, they'll push out the puppy fangs on their own.

It looks really weird doesn't it?


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

It does indeed but the problem is the bits of food/fluff/string that get stuck in the 'lack' of gap and having to pull it out all the time. Just don't want any gum problems but if they come out up to a year then fine, just checking all is normal.

Thanks


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

yep Purdey went through this stage now at 8 months she's got all adult teeth so hopefully not too long for you...


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

tobi lost one toothe, it never grew back, and other then that i've never seen them loose their teeth .....imma go tackle tobi now


----------



## v-bug (Aug 27, 2009)

That happened to our girl. The vet took them out....


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

v-bug said:


> That happened to our girl. The vet took them out....



Yak !!!!! :-X


----------



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

Strangely enough Remmy turned 5 months last week and has lost 4 teeth this week (including the two lower fangs). Crazy!! Hoping her breath gets better now that those rotting teeth are out!!


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Ziva is now 7 months and has had all her adult teeth for awhile now.

The last to go however was a lower 'fang' tooth ... it was however loose... I asked the vet about it and he said well if the adult tooth was fully in and the puppy tooth was loose to give it a couple more weeks, it should come out... so I would give it a little wiggle every now and then and sure enough one morning I looked soon after that and it was gone.

I did manage to find 5 of her puppy teeth as they came out so have them saved!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

I am glad you posted that Islander as we've saved Purdey s teeth that we found (husband thinks I am mad) She has her own tooth fairy box!


----------

